# Eredi Pisano?



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

*Eredi Pisano*

Just wondering if any forum members are fans of Eredi Pisano in NYC. I first came to hear of this store through the sartorialist blog in which Scott Schuman posts pics of Mory Kaba, a very well turned out eredi pisano employee. I stopped in by chance this weekend and was intrigued by their offerings; all of which were obviously very italian. HUGE collars and cuffs on their shirts and ties that knot in the size of a fist. I took advantage of their holiday sale and purchased one shirt to try out. Simple light blue in a chevron pattern.

Is anyone familiar with their wares as far as who makes them or the durability of their offerings.

thanks

MrR


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Eredi Pisano Website*


----------



## Keith Adams (Feb 19, 2005)

Last year I picked up a very nice soft hop sack 3 button navy blazer from them with a Neapolitan like cut that fit me beautifully right off the rack.

The quality is quite good and it shows no signs of wear.

I don't think that I would venture into their shirts or ties but I like the outerwear and some of the suits which feature more Anglicized fabrics.

They usually have a pretty good selection of moleskin trousers and overcoats at this time of year.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2005)

*Forum member and Eredi Pisano' fan*

I am a forum member and Eredi Pisano' fan although I rarely buy anything from the New York store. I have the fortune/misfortune of being from Rome and a frequent visitor to that city which means I can shop at their store in Via Borgognona or Via Cola di Rienzo at less than half the prices in New York.

I am a fan because they make modern, slim suits in beautiful fabrics for timeless elegance. I cannot help but regret their recent expansion away from their core competency for fine suits to some of the more flashy products you mention (such as shirts with big collars/cuffs in Etro-inspired pattern fabrics) which give Italian tailoring an unjustified bad name. But some very careful and selective shopping at this store can bring great joy and a dash of rakish style to anyone's wardrobe.

I must confess, I am often disappointed by the diversification which inevitably follows success at some of my favourite menswear brands (eg. Hackett, Cordings, Gieves & Hawkes, Loro Piana, Brunello Cucinelli, Paul & Shark, Lacoste to name but a few).

My current suggestion for great quality at great prices are suits by Gianluca Napoli, Isaia's cheap "off-the-peg" line. I have read posts by AAAC members looking down their noses at this brand, but I defy anyone with a suit budget of less than $1,000 to buy a more stylish product. I get mine at the Barney's Co-op sale.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Dec 23, 2003)

You might try a search. 

Most forum members avoid it due to the rabid salespeople, apparently on full commission.

I find some of the staples to be of decent (not great) quality and, at that price, it's hard to find the same cut and color elsewhere. It's kind of a poor-man's Borrelli or Domenico Vacca. I've bought a few things over the years and would buy more if not for bothersome staff.

TopCat: do you have other "when in Rome" retail suggestions? I'm going soon for vacation, but not long enough for bespoke or anything. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Interesting, thanks for the replies guys. I didn't find the staff to be at all overbearing, not to discredit others experiences of course. 

I can see where you are coming from describing them as a "poor mans" domenico vacca, except that their wares are not that cheap (pricewise). I was a little shocked to see a near 2k price tag on some of their sportcoats. Still far cheaper than DV I suppose. 

mrr


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2005)

I concur both with the opinion that the salespeople at Eredi Pisano' in NY are slightly too eager (although I often have this feeling in stores in the US and I attribute it just as much to culture as to compensation schemes) and with the opinion that it is the "poor man's" Domenico Vacca. By the way, as a loyal Eredi Pisano' fan, I am perfectly comfortable with the "poor man" label, although, fortunately, I consider myself more of a "cheap man".

As far as shopping in Rome is concerned, I would happily give you my recommendations, which, as a rule, are centered around visiting the many superb "second tier" menswear brands which remain almost unheard of outside of Italy, but still produce clothing with the flair and impeccable standards for which Italian tailoring is justly famous. Luckily all these stores are clustered in a small area around the Piazza di Spagna and the Pantheon.

Menswear:
- Osvaldo Testa
- Valentini
- Davide Cenci
- Eredi Pisano'
- Pal Zilieri

Ties:
- Longobardi
- Eddy Monetti
- Roxy Ties

Shirts:
- Il Portone
- Byron

Underwear:
- Schostal

Gloves:
- Sermoneta

Shoes:
- Campanile
- Santoni
- Testoni
- Pollini
- Tanino Crisci

Luggage:
- Valextra
- Mandarina Duck
- Piquadro

Standards:
- Luciano Barbera
- Battistoni
- Prada
- Etro
- Tod's
- Luigi Borrelli

Specialties:
- Ice cream at Il Gelato di San Crispino
- Coffee granita at La Tazza d'Oro


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Dec 23, 2003)

TopCat said:


> I concur both with the opinion that the salespeople at Eredi Pisano' in NY are slightly too eager (although I often have this feeling in stores in the US and I attribute it just as much to culture as to compensation schemes) and with the opinion that it is the "poor man's" Domenico Vacca.


Really - you find this to be a common American problem? How interesting. I find that often the opposite is true since the "serve yourself" is more common place here than in Europe.

Thank you for the Rome tips. I shall follow-up on several of them and some of them are things I would not have thought of (e.g., underwear at Schostal).


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> Just wondering if any forum members are fans of Eredi Pisano in NYC. I first came to hear of this store through the sartorialist blog in which Scott Schuman posts pics of Mory Kaba, a very well turned out eredi pisano employee. I stopped in by chance this weekend and was intrigued by their offerings; all of which were obviously very italian. HUGE collars and cuffs on their shirts and ties that knot in the size of a fist. I took advantage of their holiday sale and purchased one shirt to try out. Simple light blue in a chevron pattern.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with their wares as far as who makes them or the durability of their offerings.
> 
> ...


i was in their store today - beautiful clothing.. any the girl who worked there (she was about my age - early 20s was stunning)

great clothing


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

*Il Portone*

forgot about that one. I bought some in rome a years back. Really nice and not insane pricing. I havent worn them lately because they are cut very very slim. But nice people there and interesting patterns.

The staff welcomed me during a soccer riot during that visit. It was wonderful safe haven from the violence and they were not trying to sell anything. I have to break those out from the back of the closet and see if they still fit.


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

kbuzz said:


> forgot about that one. I bought some in rome a years back. Really nice and not insane pricing. I havent worn them lately because they are cut very very slim. But nice people there and interesting patterns.
> 
> The staff welcomed me during a soccer riot during that visit. It was wonderful safe haven from the violence and they were not trying to sell anything. I have to break those out from the back of the closet and see if they still fit.


i like slim trousers -


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Raphael (NYC Bespoke Tailor) does a bit of alterations work for Eredi Pisano and speaks highly towards the quality of EPs suits and sportcoats.

Panzer


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

Panzeraxe said:


> Raphael (NYC Bespoke Tailor) does a bit of alterations work for Eredi Pisano and speaks highly towards the quality of EPs suits and sportcoats.
> 
> Panzer


I ordered two pairs of MTM Trousers from Zegna yesterday- i wonder if I should of gone to EP.. I have a bad feeling about the tailor not understanding that I wanted a slim fit leg.. he didn't seem too savvy


----------



## Knowledge is King (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes Eredi Pisano suits and blazers? While we're at it, does anyone know who makes their shirts and sweaters? Thanks.


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

*Eredi Pisano MTM suit? shirts? ties?*

Anyone have any experiences with Eredi Pisano?

Looks like pretty nice clothing with nice style.

Looking to get a few beautiful suits in January. I am looking for something constructed very well with high quality materials and methods coupled with great style (high armholes, slim trousers) Not so stylish that I can not wear for business (finance) but not boring.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Knowledge is King said:


> Does anyone know who makes Eredi Pisano suits and blazers? While we're at it, does anyone know who makes their shirts and sweaters? Thanks.


They told me they make the suits in-house. Not sure if thats true though, as a lot of these shops blatantly lie on such matters.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Eustace Tilley said:


> They told me they make the suits in-house. Not sure if thats true though, as a lot of these shops blatantly lie on such matters.


Ask if you can schedule a visit to watch them :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Eredi Pisano is an Italian chain, so they'll know I'm lying


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Their stuff is interesting but horrifically overpriced IMO. Good of you like HUGE shirt collars and ties that make a knot the size of your head!! 

MrR


----------



## Knowledge is King (Mar 19, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> Their stuff is interesting but horrifically overpriced IMO. Good of you like HUGE shirt collars and ties that make a knot the size of your head!!
> 
> MrR


I think the same can be said of many brands regarding pricing. However the interesting issue with Eredi Pisano is the pricing discrepancy between Europe and the US. It's easy to say that its overpriced in the US but is it underpriced in Europe? It's too bad that a decent Italian haberdashery doesn't show up in New York with a price point like Brooks Brothers. Maybe Boggi will be the one to do it.

I do agree with you about the large stock of garish clothing at Eredi Pisano. They've been getting better recently though and their more conservative pieces are quite good. The cut on some of their clothing is great for an athletic build so you just have to be willing to look past the ridiculous stuff.


----------



## amlai (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a fairly regular patron of their Madison Ave. shop. What Mory, the manager, tells me is that they make all their stuff in Italy. For now, he says that this makes sense to them as the only location outside of Italy is currently the Madison Ave. location. I don't know if they actually do any of it in-house in Italy or not, but personally, I don't care so much as long as what they produce is of decent enough quality. I don't buy their more garish stuff, but they do make a good amount of reasonably conservative yet fashion-forward items. Their clothing definitely fits an athletic build, but even so even their extra slim is not even slim enough in the waist for me. If I buy off the rack, they take quite a bit of fabric out with darts. So, I mostly use them for their made-to-measure shirts, which fit me extremely well. Their suits and outerwear fit me better than any other off the rack retailer I've been able to find so far.

As far as pricing goes, while they are pricier than I'd like to spend, when I compared the pricing here in the US to the pricing in Rome and it appeared about the same, if not more expensive in Rome.

Update:
Seems that they really do claim to make the clothing themselves... an article on them here:
https://www.forward.com/articles/10813/
It says, "We do it by ourselves.... We take the fabric, we make it ourselves - it's all made in Italy."


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

I really like the clothing in Eredi Pisano. How are their MTM suits? How would their suits compare with MTM zegna? I'm a pretty standard body type.. 6'2" about 200lbs.. fairly thin with modest muscle


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

anyone ever get a MTM suit here?


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

Panzeraxe said:


> Raphael (NYC Bespoke Tailor) does a bit of alterations work for Eredi Pisano and speaks highly towards the quality of EPs suits and sportcoats.
> 
> Panzer


very helpful


----------



## amlai (Jan 31, 2007)

MTM suit, no. I am waiting on a sportcoat though. They did say beginning of December, but I'm still waiting.


----------



## alebrady (Oct 14, 2004)

i stopped by this store for the first time - i was quite impressed with the styling of some of the suits & jackets - the fit was quite good (on the slimmer cut model). the only complaint i have (which was significant enough to cause me not to buy) was i found the armhole suprisingly low for a slimmer, european type cut suit. i hate when a jacket fits great otherwise, but there is a huge amount of excess fabric under the arm


----------



## amlai (Jan 31, 2007)

alebrady said:


> i hate when a jacket fits great otherwise, but there is a huge amount of excess fabric under the arm


I would have to disagree with that assessment, but I suppose it is all personal preference and it is all subjective as well. Do you know a RTW manufacturer that makes a higher armhole that fits similarly? I'm interested in trying on something like that.


----------



## alebrady (Oct 14, 2004)

not many - but thats one of the primary reasons why i have gone away from rtw for the most part. i have an isiai (sp?) suit that has a relatively high armhole - of course, that is a different price point. some of the british brands have had higher armholes for me paul smith, richard james. actually, i did try on a paul stuart phineas cole line suit the same day i went into pisano and was very happy with the armhole and trim fit on their jackets


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

TopCat said:


> I must confess, I am often disappointed by the diversification which inevitably follows success at some of my favourite menswear brands (eg. Hackett, Cordings, Gieves & Hawkes, Loro Piana, Brunello Cucinelli, Paul & Shark, Lacoste to name but a few).


How have Cordings diversified? The London store carries the same traditional range that it has done for many years.

Hackett's new owners are destroying the brand. The range has shrunk and the quality is declining at an alarming rate.

Lacoste prices, especially for polo shirts, are astronomical and the clothes are awful value for money.


----------



## Neopolitan (Mar 21, 2008)

*Avoid them*

I would avoid them.
I have ordered five shirts since October and to the moment have not received what I paid for. They twice delivered part of the order but everything was wrong with it- size, collars, cuffs.
It took them five weeks to complete alterations on a ready made suit (shortening the pants and working buttons on the jacket) and a pair of pants (shortening)
They avoid my phone calls- the manager Albert Ng seems to be always on vacation. They were more interested in taking my money but not really delivering the products that I paid for.
The most important thing in a store is service and they do not provide it


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2021)

Very nice stuff...i bought 2 suits...slim, alteration just for the sleeve and trousers
Impecable for EU prices


----------

